# Info on Elring seals and gaskets



## justinfeener (Apr 10, 2008)

wondering if Elring is a good brand. Just looking for reviews or info that anyone has. I am looking to buy a set to replace the cam tensioner and gaskets


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

Elring is an OEM supplier to VW & Audi. 
Elrin & Victor Reinz are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

